# Automatic Cancellation Pay???



## julianashusband (Aug 6, 2014)

I had a ride request last night at 2:15 am. It was 15-20 minutes away (which is my normal where I live). I started to drive and 15 minutes later the client canceled. I wrote Uber this morning and they said that I will be credited the $5 cancellation fee but "please don't write in again as it's automatically done." I have had long cancels before and never been paid. I only wrote in this time because someone on this forum wrote in a got paid.

My question is, has anyone ever "AUTOMATICALLY" been paid for a cancellation?


----------



## Django (May 5, 2014)

Ive driven 15 minutes got to the location and passenger cancelled - $0.

Can you post the response? I think it helps to see how they respond. I love the - "dont contact us about it again, we are too busy"


----------



## julianashusband (Aug 6, 2014)

Django said:


> Ive driven 15 minutes got to the location and passenger cancelled - $0.


Did you email Uber support and get $0 or did you not write in and get $0? I'm just trying to figure out if we should write in every time we get a long cancel even if Uber says don't or if their "automated process" actually works.


----------



## fred (Aug 30, 2014)

julianashusband said:


> I had a ride request last night at 2:15 am. It was 15-20 minutes away (which is my normal where I live). I started to drive and 15 minutes later the client canceled. I wrote Uber this morning and they said that I will be credited the $5 cancellation fee but "please don't write in again as it's automatically done." I have had long cancels before and never been paid. I only wrote in this time because someone on this forum wrote in a got paid.
> 
> My question is, has anyone ever "AUTOMATICALLY" been paid for a cancellation?


Heck no. You never get paid a comission on cancelation. Perhaps Uber does charge it but us Drivers never see that money and it would be a good idea to demand it.


----------



## julianashusband (Aug 6, 2014)

fred said:


> Heck no. You never get paid a comission on cancelation. Perhaps Uber does charge it but us Drivers never see that money and it would be a good idea to demand it.


Well then I recommend demanding it each time because $5 is showing under "fare" now for the canceled ride. $5 is better than $0 but not as good as $134.01 (my record).


----------



## julianashusband (Aug 6, 2014)

Your request (9762907) has been updated. To add additional comments, reply to this email.

*Forrest H.* (Uber)

Aug 31 06:22

Hi .....,

Thanks for reaching out to us! You're correct in this case - I've adjusted the cancellation amount to $5. This will be reflected in your next pay statement.

See more details here: http://bit.ly/cancelpolicy.

*All cancellation fees are automatically applied by the system, so you do not need to take any extra steps*. Please be aware of this policy for the future in case you have questions about other canceled trips with $0 fares.

If you have any other questions, please let me know or check out our FAQ.

Best,

Forrest H.
Uber Houston
Partner Support Site


----------



## julianashusband (Aug 6, 2014)

That is the email I received.


----------



## fred (Aug 30, 2014)

julianashusband said:


> That is the email I received.


Let's try it and see what happens. So how did you reffer to Uber with that ride? With the $0 trip code registered? And what's the rule in time and distance invested for this to apply?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

julianashusband said:


> Your request (9762907) has been updated. To add additional comments, reply to this email.
> 
> *Forrest H.* (Uber)
> 
> ...


I deleted my post on Uber cancellation policy as it differed factually from the email you received, pdf embedded within it, and the faqs on the dashboard.


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

So where can I find the cancellation policy?


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

julianashusband said:


> Your request (9762907) has been updated. To add additional comments, reply to this email.
> 
> *Forrest H.* (Uber)
> 
> ...


Of course he just contradicted himself. If all cancellation fees are truly automatically applied then there is no need for him to 'adjust' the cancellation amount to $5.


----------



## julianashusband (Aug 6, 2014)

Doodle said:


> Of course he just contradicted himself. If all cancellation fees are truly automatically applied then there is no need for him to 'adjust' the cancellation amount to $5.


Hence this thread. I think if I drive over 10 minutes I'm going to email support for the $5 from now on.


----------



## julianashusband (Aug 6, 2014)

Daemoness said:


> So where can I find the cancellation policy?


http://bit.ly/cancelpolicy is what Forest sent me when telling me I don't need to write him every time.


----------



## midwestuber (Aug 16, 2014)

Just read policy ( this weeks anyway) It says 10.00 fee will be waived id driver is later then eta published when ride booked, For some reason... any eta uber states on the app is incorrect. It is always short. I use my google maps and their crap app to compare routes and times. Last night, I had one that uber said was 10 minutes away, I took it (10 minutes is my cutoff) once I entered address into google it was 8.2 miles and 18 minutes. I canceled the ride.


----------



## julianashusband (Aug 6, 2014)

midwestuber said:


> Just read policy ( this weeks anyway) It says 10.00 fee will be waived id driver is later then eta published when ride booked, For some reason... any eta uber states on the app is incorrect. It is always short. I use my google maps and their crap app to compare routes and times. Last night, I had one that uber said was 10 minutes away, I took it (10 minutes is my cutoff) once I entered address into google it was 8.2 miles and 18 minutes. I canceled the ride.


That happens to me all the time here. That's why I always text my ETA to the client. It takes me 8 minutes just to get out of my subdivision. I've had Uber be correct maybe three times since I started driving a month ago. 5% cancel when they get my actual ETA. 1% cancel as I'm driving. 94% are willing to wait.


----------



## midwestuber (Aug 16, 2014)

julianashusband said:


> That happens to me all the time here. That's why I always text my ETA to the client. It takes me 8 minutes just to get out of my subdivision. I've had Uber be correct maybe three times since I started driving a month ago. 5% cancel when they get my actual ETA. 1% cancel as I'm driving. 94% are willing to wait.


I would never sit at home and wait for a trip. I guess I come from a different school of thought. I am behind the wheel, ready to go before I log on. If I had to add 8 min to most of my trips to get out of my house, I would lose a lot of work... just my opinion


----------



## julianashusband (Aug 6, 2014)

midwestuber said:


> I would never sit at home and wait for a trip. I guess I come from a different school of thought. I am behind the wheel, ready to go before I log on. If I had to add 8 min to most of my trips to get out of my house, I would lose a lot of work... just my opinion


If this was my real job, I sure would agree with you. But, since this is just a little extra spending money and a reason to get out of my house, I don't have any urge to waste the gas to leave the house without a callout.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Remember that if its the customer's first cancel then they are not charged, unfortunately.


----------



## Rollo Tomassi (Aug 29, 2014)

julianashusband said:


> If this was my real job, I sure would agree with you. But, since this is just a little extra spending money and a reason to get out of my house, I don't have any urge to waste the gas to leave the house without a callout.


Please don't take this the wrong way - I really don't mean to offend you personally - but this is the kind of thing that drives longtime professionals in the transportation industry absolutely ape - shit. To know that we are now losing jobs to rank amateurs who are sitting on a couch watching TV somewhere and care so little about what they're doing that they don't seem to mind at all if a customer has to wait an extra 8 minutes for them to get up and get their assess in gear.....It's nothing less than infuriating, to be honest with you. The customers deserve better, and so do the guys who have been out there serving them day after day, year after year.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Rollo Tomassi said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way - I really don't mean to offend you personally - but this is the kind of thing that drives longtime professionals in the transportation industry absolutely ape - shit. To know that we are now losing jobs to rank amateurs who are sitting on a couch watching TV somewhere and care so little about what they're doing that they don't seem to mind at all if a customer has to wait an extra 8 minutes for them to get up and get their assess in gear.....It's nothing less than infuriating, to be honest with you. The customers deserve better, and so do the guys who have been out there serving them day after day, year after year.


I get your point, but the whole point of uber is not to have professionals drive but rather amateurs hence the _rideSHARE_ name. Customers actually don't want professional cabbies drive for uber


----------



## Rollo Tomassi (Aug 29, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> I get your point, but the whole point of uber is not to have professionals drive but rather amateurs hence the _rideSHARE_ name. Customers actually don't want professional cabbies drive for uber


"Ride share" is just that - a name. Uber can say whatever they want, but apart from the hailing app, there is no fundamental difference between what they do and what a million other taxi and limousine companies have been doing for years. And if you think customers don't want professional drivers, then you really don't know a thing about this business.


----------



## vtexposfan (May 27, 2014)

It's true. First fare of my night was dismayed that a previous Uber driver "didn't speak English." Um, kind of a fundamental skill you need in Boston, Massachusetts, USA.


----------



## Mikeydz (Aug 20, 2014)

Kind of silly for the uber rep to acknowledge that you didn't receive your automatic cancellation fee, make the adjustment, then say no need to email in the future. 

I would make a note of the policy terms, and if you do not automatically receive the fee in the future, and you believe none of the exceptions apply and it's a mistake, then send em an email.


----------



## julianashusband (Aug 6, 2014)

Rollo Tomassi said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way - I really don't mean to offend you personally - but this is the kind of thing that drives longtime professionals in the transportation industry absolutely ape - shit. To know that we are now losing jobs to rank amateurs who are sitting on a couch watching TV somewhere and care so little about what they're doing that they don't seem to mind at all if a customer has to wait an extra 8 minutes for them to get up and get their assess in gear.....It's nothing less than infuriating, to be honest with you. The customers deserve better, and so do the guys who have been out there serving them day after day, year after year.


When I first started I tried to drive somewhere and sit. It didn't do me any good. I was putting 15-30 miles on my car each morning with nothing to show. Since I've changed my policy I've met my goal each week and my dead miles per week has dropped. I'm not trying to be unprofessional just trying to maximize my net profit. If I drive from my house then my customers up here have to wait 10 extra minutes. If I stay at my house the customers farther away that would normally go to another driver who would be closer have to wait 10 extra minutes because I'm now the closest driver. Loose/loose or win/win. I choose to stay until called out.


----------



## GordonShumway (Sep 1, 2014)

julianashusband said:


> I had a ride request last night at 2:15 am. It was 15-20 minutes away (which is my normal where I live). I started to drive and 15 minutes later the client canceled. I wrote Uber this morning and they said that I will be credited the $5 cancellation fee but "please don't write in again as it's automatically done." I have had long cancels before and never been paid. I only wrote in this time because someone on this forum wrote in a got paid.
> 
> My question is, has anyone ever "AUTOMATICALLY" been paid for a cancellation?


No,its a bunch of bull. You do have to email them to remind them. What is even more annoying is sometimes they will tell you it was a new rider, even though you did see they had a star rating My suggestion is to keep track of the riders star ratings just in case you have to dispute it later.


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> I get your point, but the whole point of uber is not to have professionals drive but rather amateurs hence the _rideSHARE_ name. Customers actually don't want professional cabbies drive for uber


What I don't understand is how you maintain your rating if you're always adding 8 minutes to a trip. Rideshare doesn't mean "half-assed taxi driver who leaves his house just for me" like you think it does.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

GordonShumway said:


> No,its a bunch of bull. You do have to email them to remind them. What is even more annoying is sometimes they will tell you it was a new rider, even though you did see they had a star rating My suggestion is to keep track of the riders star ratings just in case you have to dispute it later.


The problem is whether the cancel was the first one for a customer. It is more likely if they are a new rider, but there is no way for us to know. And, its disturbing to think that Uber needs to manually charge the fee at times.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

The rider can also dispute a cancellation charge. I had one where a rider requested from a building inside a gated parking lot. I got as close as I could and tried talking her over to my location for several minutes; she said she was coming and then cancelled. I saw $10 on the app. Then when I got my statement for the week, it was "adjusted" to $0 - "Cancellation fee refund; Did not communicate with client." I e-mailed Uber and described how I actually communicated extensively with the client, and the $10 was reinstated on my next statement.


----------

